# 2 year old retriever who won't walk!



## Xxkirstyxx (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey, so we have a two and a half year old Golden Retriever, we have had him since he was a puppy, now he has always been a bit stubborn when it comes to his walking, but now we are running out of ideas! He will walk perfectly when he is off the lead and up at the park, he will also walk on the lead, when it is dark, the problem is he refuses to walk on the lead during the day, we have tried treats, toys, getting in the car, parking somewhere and trying to walk him then, but we just can't get him to move, he's a big boy and if he puts the breaks on, then we can't move him, and have to turn around and go back home, he has now learnt that when he stops, he gets to go back home, had some suggestions of going for short walks and take him back before he starts doing that, but sometimes we can't even get him off the drive! Any suggestions would be really grateful! Thanks


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Could he be in pain?


----------



## Xxkirstyxx (Aug 19, 2011)

We have taken him to the vets, they have found no problems


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess does the same thing at times. In the morning we go somewhere for an off- lead romp, which he happily does. In the afternoons, I like to take him for a leash walk. He often has his own ideas and like your boy, will put on the brake. I've found that if I take a very enthusiastic attitude and voice, sometimes along with a gentle tug on the leash, he will keep going. Sometimes he will stop two or three times before he really gets into the walk. Once we get over the stop and start business, it's fine. Also, going to different places helps. They can get bored with the same old walk.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

So funny!! Any progress? Good luck


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know if this will work in your situation, but I bought a facial Halti (or a gentle leader) to correct tugging on the leash with our dog. It was a miracle. She heals right at my side and never pulls! I've actually been able to ween her off of it just recently, but seriously one of the best things i've bought for the dog. It worked great, and it is completely painless for them as well. It helped with excessive pulling, and I would think that It would help with your situation as well. Worth a shot in my opinion!


----------



## Xxkirstyxx (Aug 19, 2011)

Ripley16 said:


> I don't know if this will work in your situation, but I bought a facial Halti (or a gentle leader) to correct tugging on the leash with our dog. It was a miracle. She heals right at my side and never pulls! I've actually been able to ween her off of it just recently, but seriously one of the best things i've bought for the dog. It worked great, and it is completely painless for them as well. It helped with excessive pulling, and I would think that It would help with your situation as well. Worth a shot in my opinion!


Hi, not sure that it would work, as haltis are generally used for dogs that pull, he will pull backwards and when we have had the halti on him before and he has done this, we achieved nothing by doing so, also if he stops, a halti won't get him walking again as we have tried it when he was younger and he pulled, we haven't had to use the halti on him for over a year so not sure he would appreciate us putting it back on him


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester does this on his way back from the park sometimes and he too is a big dog so it's a challenge! We have a harness for him too which has been a help, it means his weight is distributed differently so his brakes aren't quite as effective


----------



## Xxkirstyxx (Aug 19, 2011)

See he is funny because he will walk on the lead at night, but not very often during the day, even then he will still sometimes put the brakes on when we walk him in the evening! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would with hold his morning meal and then feed him on the walk. I bet he'll walk with you if he's hungry enough


----------



## Xxkirstyxx (Aug 19, 2011)

nolefan said:


> I would with hold his morning meal and then feed him on the walk. I bet he'll walk with you if he's hungry enough


Ah ok that's a good idea not thought about, will try that, because obviously normally he would have had his breakfast but is not motivated by any treats we try on the walk but I guess if yeah he is hungry then he should walk!! Thanks will give it ago


----------

